# Brittany ferries and dogs!!!



## ned32 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,
Just tried to book our return from Santander/Bilbao . Towing a car on trailer and a small dog after our winter sojourn in Spain and Portugal in a dog friendly cabin in April next year. Not aloud on the economy boat. Not allowed on any of the boats from Santander or Bilbao. Contacted BF and they confirmed that the only way we can come back by ferry is purchase the very expensive return for almost £600. And don't laugh if you are disabled in a wheelchair cos that will apply to you to!!! The only people who can book are those low enough to get on the mezzanine decks as the present boats do not have lift access from the higher measuring decks. Be warned 

Cheers ned


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't really understand your post

We never seem to be able to book a dog cabin

And having done it once without it never again

We stood with him till midnight 

We're back again at five

He was devestated by the whole experience

Took us days to calm him down

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, BF seem to have reduced quality and increased the price, we are seriously considering NT renewing our Club Voyage as we are no longer using it enough partly because of the dog and partly because of the excessive costs entailed c/w other routes....

It was bound to happen as this seems to be the typical French business model, if trade is not sufficient, put the price up and reduce the quality and see what happens.......

They change the rules on Club Voyage and don't bother to inform the members until renewal - not a good scheme IMO now....

Dave


----------



## ned32 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Brittany ferries*

Hi,
Well we now have got the St malo booked both ways for £465 return with club voyage. It's not a bad run down to the Spanish border, 2 days with 65euros for tolls. Nice stop over in La Rochelle and Biarritz, then onto Zarragoza and Almafra. Wasn't too put out by the BF restrictions as it only gained a day over driving in both directions.

Cheers..... ned


----------

